# Don't blame Swift for poor dealer service



## romseytrucker (Jul 27, 2006)

I was just reading complaints about poor Swift parts service on a thread that started out on another topic so thought I'd start a thread with a 'correct' title. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/icon_biggrin.gif

We ordered a TV 'stand' (i.e. a wooden flap that props up) for our 2007 Swift 580PR in March and are still waiting!! The dealer (Marquis) did ring us about a month or so ago to say that the stand had been delivered and was waiting for us to collect - but then rang us back a day or two later to say that it wasn't the complete stand just the hinge that had been delivered so they had had to send it back to Swift!!

While I realise that a TV stand is not a priority item, I do think that 3+ months is a pretty poor show. It's a shame because in so many other areas Swift service is excellent. So why can't they get their spare parts department in order?

Ralph

[15/07/2009] Please read subsequent posts in this thread to see that I was wrong to blame Swift (who provide excellent service not least through this forum) for what was the dealer's fault.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not knowing your location, i hesitate to suggest you contact Johns cross to see if they can help.it may be the dealer and not Swift.

cabby


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Ralph,

Clearly, you shouldn't wait 3 months for a part, and something has gone wrong.

Can you drop me a PM with your chassis number and a e-mail address, and I'll look into why this is taking so long.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well you cant ask for better than that. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## romseytrucker (Jul 27, 2006)

I must post a retraction of my criticism of Swift because Ash, as seems to be the norm, has promptly responded and provided me with information regarding Swift's interactions with the dealer that indicate the fault lies with the dealer who seem to have initially incorrectly ordered and then subsequently failed to reorder the parts we requested.

Needless to say the dealer (Marquis) have repeatedly blamed Swift for the non-delivery of the parts - but without the firm evidence that Ash has provided to back it up.


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

romseytrucker said:


> I must post a retraction of my criticism of Swift because Ash, as seems to be the norm, has promptly responded and provided me with information regarding Swift's interactions with the dealer that indicate the fault lies with the dealer who seem to have initially incorrectly ordered and then subsequently failed to reorder the parts we requested.
> 
> Needless to say the dealer (Marquis) have repeatedly blamed Swift for the non-delivery of the parts - but without the firm evidence that Ash has provided to back it up.


Hello Romsey Trucker,

I am sure that all here, and at Swift, (well fielded,Ash!) will appreciate your retraction and now know where the finger of blame is firmly pointed.

All that now remains to be done is for this Thread Title to be changed to keep Swift in the clear, because a lot of MHF'ers may just scan the headings without discovering the actuality and thus gain a false impression.

Titles CAN be changed (ie the infamous, but now deleted, thread regarding a recently departed entertainer ' ..and Appreciation Society') but I don't know how to do it.

Pperhaps the ever present but invisible Moderators can substitute 'Marquis' for 'Swift' in your title?

After I press the submit button for this post I will try to report it and see what happens then:

So, Watch This Space....

Bob L

PS Should you ever receive a proper apology from Marquis I would like to think that you would also post that on this thread/notify Ash at Swift, etc.


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

*On Line Parts*

Good idea from Auto Trail time to follow.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

bob44 said:


> Titles CAN be changed (ie the infamous, but now deleted, thread regarding a recently departed entertainer ' ..and Appreciation Society') but I don't know how to do it.


Hi Bob (and others)

You can change the title of the thread as long as you are the original poster (OP, or person that started the thread) or, as you say, a moderator.

Simply find the post, and then click on the "Edit" button. The title (as well as the body text) can be changed.

And thanks to Romseytrucker for coming back to us. We see a lot of Swift complaints on here, and often with requests from a Swift representative to PM them, and often that's the last we hear of it. It's good to hear that the problem lies with the dealer (as is often the case, I suspect), and not with the manufacturer.

Gerald


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

bob44 said:


> perhaps the ever present but invisible Moderators can substitute 'Marquis' for 'Swift' in your title?


Hi Bob

The mods can indeed change the thread title as can the O/P but in cases such as this we would prefer any change to emanate from the O/P. If we were to edit the title the new title may not correctly reflect the opinions of the O/P. We normally only edit thread titles where they contravene forum rules or where incorrect spelling/grammar make them ambiguous or incorrect.


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi Geraldandannie and Gaspode,

VMT both – Now over to and up to the OP….ralph, aka romseytrucker

For Gaspode, please: Just as a matter of interest, did you spot this via the thread posts or was my report directed to you as being ‘clocked in’ as the Duty Moderator?

Bob L


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

bob44 said:


> Hi Geraldandannie and Gaspode,
> 
> VMT both - Now over to and up to the OP….ralph, aka romseytrucker
> 
> ...


Hello again, all.

I have just received a PM from OP, Ralph romseytrucker and he has now chosen the new title to reflect his experiences.

Thanks to all for the advice, and esp. to ralph for now implementing that change AND adding an editted rider in his first Post on this thread 

Bob L


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Bob

re your query to Gaspode, the report was logged & cleared by Gaspode, he picked it up from there, (or maybe saw it in the thread anyway). (Not really "duty" mods - just who's on at the time! - if it was a fixed time we'd want paying :roll: :wink: 


Mike 

mods team


----------

